# Rain: when is it to much?



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

It has been raining here for the last few months, almost every day.. It has put everything behind, whether farming to the daily tasks of mowing the yard.. I just took this picture of our rainfall out of the St Pete Times this AM and see we are only 4" from our yearly total already.. Any one else out there that the rain has turned their work into slo motion??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i was getting rain up until about a month ago. Haven't got any in over a month i could sure use a little.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I sure could use a LOT! Any chance of diverting some up this way........I can pay with Pay PAl or send Money order!

Just read the 5 day forecast. It has yet to be right in over a month and a half so why would I expect it to be anywhere close this coming week. Wednesday heavy rain in the day 60% chance, 50 % in the evening for showers. Thursday 60% and rain and thunder storms (whats the difference, just lightning and thunder vrs just rain fall? ) and Friday more of the same, supposed to be really sloppy wet from Wednesday until late Saturday evening, and scattere rain on Sunday and Sunday evening...........I'm so confident it will not rain a drop here I may wash both vehicles, and plan on cutting grass (or at least go through the motions of cutting grass as it sure is not growing this year) But the City of MOntgomery will surely get the rain, have to keep those concrete and asphalt roadways cooled down and all those concrete parking lots etc washed off...................I just don;t understand it. They get gulley washers within 1/2 mile of my place all year long whenever it forecasts rain, but all I got was sun and an occasionala dark cloud going by, just to rain up the road a piece and not drop nothing in this area.

Same goes for frost, I have only ever seen frost on my place a handfull of times in my life..........but 1/2 mile up the road its always a heavy frost........


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Ernie i just heard on the news yall got about 7" today you still there or did you get wash away


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Jody, its raining out as I type these few letters on my screen and I am thinking that I might want to wear my swim trunks to work today:furious: 

Chipster, I wish I could send this your way, seem that we are getting into full swing on the summer rain patterns this year.. It may let up in a month or two Maybe you will see rain this fall. Hope you get enough to keep the dust down:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Finally, a day with no rain but the humidity will put you over the top as far as being barable... Just need to dry out a bit but with tropical storm Bonnie and Charles both in the gulf I guess thats not realistic.. Oh well wishful thinking....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you got 7" of rain the other day??? doesnt that cause some major flooding?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

SJ, the anclote river in tarpon springs just crested 2' above flood levels.. The fields I work are no longer fields but mini lakes.. I will be taking sone photos soon and will post them. Rain rain go away for a little while


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Chipmaker, I think you might want to break out the rain suit.. Heard TS bonnie is coming at ya


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey ernie you about to get clobbered with more rain 2 storms coming...


<img src=http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/nm/20040811/tropical_storms2_map.gif>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hell...when they get 7" down there, the sand drinks it up so fast (filling the sink holes back up) that an hour later you didn't even know it rained.:lmao:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Hey Chipmaker, I think you might want to break out the rain suit.. Heard TS bonnie is coming at ya *


Yep, an I am looking forward to it, but sure hate it may put folks property in line and potential damages etc can happen. 

We got a decent rain on Tuesday.just a tad over 1".......had a pretty decent shower yesterday, and today is forecast at 80% rain storms.........hopefully!

Usually anything that hits the panhandle always gives this area a good day of rain just previous to the storm making landfall and we usually get a good dose during and after........but thankfully not the bad winds...

I know where your coming from with sand and rain. Like I posted many times before my soil is just like in Florida, it can come a gulley washer, and I can have low areas filled with water, but within 30 minutes of the rain ending, you..... would be hard pressed to find a puddle of water.....so send it on, I'm ready for it!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Argee, you are right to a degree, you see we have gotten on an average over three years of 57.75" which is 13" normal average of44.7" of rain which keeps everything wet.. hell you can dig out in a sand field 1 shovel beep and its wet at 1:00pm on a sunny afternoon....so water in excess of 39" over the 3 years has almost added an extra years worth on us... very subtropical this time of the year, humid as hell...

Chipmaker, I can tell you this that all week I have been on a dozer raising berms in case of severe rain storms.. I was just reading that the anclote rifver in tarpon springs rose 8' over the past weekend which puts about 18" over flood level......Now they are saying that hurricane charlie will dead on us by 1:30 tomorrow.. Flooding is becoming some peoples way of life here in west central fla... geuss thats what you get for livinig in the sun ... Gotta go the wind ireally starting to pick up and there are a few things that I need to do......


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Good morning everyone, its Friday the thirteenth and just got orders to evacuate the area because charlie is coming..... Put everything up that was loose out side except the boat and canoe.. Just filled both w/water and hoping for the best.... 115 mph winds it may not make any difference... Well I will be pulling the plug on the ole compute and will be heading inland and south to try and miss this foul weather. Keep everything and everyone straightend out..Hopefully we will have a house to return to.....See you all later


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Good luck Ernie, stay safe.

BTW, you may want to put the boat and/or canoe onto your truck and take it with you.

Ever hear of Noah's ark?

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Best of luck to you Ernie, our thoughts and prayers are with you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

WHAT! YOur supposed to put the boat in the water, not water in the boat!:furious: 

Only poking fun at you of course, but I have been there and done that myself, but it did not help much with hurricane Fredrick back in 78. Hurricanes are awesome. Unlike a twister thats more a hit and run type deal and over with in a short time, its really wild when the hurricane comes ashore. (Been there done that more than one time riding it out in the house right on the coast like a fool) Winds are so loud you have to holler to communicate even if inside.......lots of noise........popping cracking tearing, and you wonder what that or this was ............then it gets god awfully quiet, and absolutely no wind..............and then it picks back up again until its finally past. After Fredrick, which by the way destroyed my house, and we had to abandon it and ride it out in my Blazer, when the sun came up the next day there was not a cloud in the sky....just a big bright beautiful blue sky and bright sun............but it was earily quiet...not even a bird chirping or the sounds of the rigging on sailboat masts we normally heard..........the gulf was like a mirrow, it did not have one ripple in it.............but all around on the land it was total devastation...
Lots of boats came inland into the various bays and some even tried getting way up the inlets of the bays into the rivers and streams, but it was a loosing situation as most boats were sunk or pulled loose from their moorings and wound up high and dry on land. I lost 4 boats plus the house.........but did have insurance. Now I hear its almost impossible to get or afford insurance in the coastal areas. Property can be replaced but chancing your life on it is foolish, now that I think about what I used to do it really makes me think how stupid it was. 

I bet Ernieg will have his work cut out for him when its all over moving lots of sand and debri on his job! Hope all in the path fares out ok.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I just talked to Ernie...he's holding up in a hotel in Orlando...I guess the storm moved in, centered over Port Charlotte and then started moving a little north...His place is getting 60-70 MPH winds with gusts to 80's...I don't think that water in the boat is going to work in that kind of wind...He's heading home in the morning so we'll know more then.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update Argee. From his earlier post and the direction he was headed, I think the storm kind of followed him. Glad he's all right!

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Let's not forget the most important thing is everyones personal safety. May god bless the poor souls in Florida and hope no is injuried. 

I do know what the power of Typoons and hurricanes is. When I was on flight duty in the Air Force as a loadmaster, We were flying on a flight from Kusan AB, Korea to Clark AB Republic of the Philippines in the early 80's with a C-141B cargo jet when I got the weather report we were advised to fly east for 450 miles and then south to the Philippines as a Cat. 4 Typoon laid in the route we were going. We followed the recommendations and we still after take off made the platoon of Marines to remain buckled in for the entire flight in the troop seats, NO EXCEPTIONS. Skirting Typoons and hurricanes is common but the thermals around the outer areas around them is rather severe. I am glad that I had not got anything to eat as half the marines did. It was a rough flight and we were rag dolls inside the aircraft a few times. One time the plane was slammed down over 900 fteet in a nanosecond.


----------

